# Jewellry Box



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Starting off... the box itself...*

I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol

This shot shows the box glued together and with the sliding dovetail spline slots cut… used the Kehoe Jig .. you can see my review at Larry's Workshop

This jig is so simple to use.. Then I cut the tapered spline from my favourite.. you guessed it… Purple Heart..
Again a very simple set up and so easy to make these splines.. A little glue.. Titebond III… and a tap into place.

You can see how easy this is… and you can only put them in one way due to the one degree taper on the slot and the spline…

I then cut the excess from the splines with a Japanese flush cutting saw… they have teeth set on one side only.. and then sanded the outside of the box.

I have cut the top off on the table saw… and the gap between the top spline and the next was increased by 3 mm to compensate for the kerf …The cut is just visible.

A shot showing the box with one coat of clear… tung oil finish actually…
Next I will make the small insert box… from Purple Heart to accent the splines and maybe even line the bottom of both boxes with purple felt… stay tuned..


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


Oh no! you are into boxes now!!!!! Just my 2c - I think the silver ash there does not add anything to the box, on the contrary - it looks like there is a gap there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


That's your signature work, Silver Ash and Ph ) nice job Larry.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


Nice looking box Larry…


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


You make it look so easy.
Looks great !!
The dovetails are sweet : )

Lisa


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


Great work Larry….. Hope all is well Down Under Mate


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


very nice work Larry!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


Boxes are addicting!
This one is a beauty… love the splines and I look forward to seeing the insert.
Purpleheart is beautiful wood… sometimes not so easy to work with, but well worth the effort.
Ellen


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


Good stuff…. Love the splines as well.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


Larry, this is a nice tutorial. I am looking forward to seeing the next installment.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


Nice job Larry.

They look like they grew there!

Lee


----------



## DuaneEDMD (Mar 22, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


There's that rosewood again…love that stuff!!! Great job and I too really like the spline idea. Let's see it finished…..come on get to work


----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


thats one fancy cutting board!!!


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


great job Larry, I just got my Kehoe Jig, haven't tried it out yet, hope to soon.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


Cool box Larry, good blog.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


i take back what I said on your last post--now I feel like I need to just say--DUDE GET OUT OF THE HOUSE…

JUST KIDDING…great stuff…i love the corners…and two projects in a row that I am liking the finish…I have some…need to try it on my next project…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


Great work as usual Larry. The box looks wonderful. I love the top and the dovetail splines.


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


A very good box. Like most of the others, I really like the purpleheart splines. Keep us posted.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


Very nice, mate!!


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


Checked out the Kehoe jig from this post, pretty cool Larry. It may be the answer for me putting some nice dovetail accents in some of my work with out all the complication of a regular dovetail jig or the cost of a Leigh or Akeda. I've been laying low lately on the woodworking, Curly on ebay is on fire right now and taking up all my time I can't keep enough in my store, it goes as soon as I list it. "Make hay while the sun is shining!" I guess this is more of a PM oh well. Love your new site.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


Great Work, Larry!!
Love that Rosewood!


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


Great box Larry. Nice job on the spline dovetails & that wood looks fantastic.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


I like the technique, I'm going to use it! Great Job Larry!!


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


good to see the purple heart again


----------



## petersonmurdock (Jan 28, 2014)

degoose said:


> *Starting off... the box itself...*
> 
> I started off with a rough sawn board of New Guinea Rosewood.. Ripped and dressed to size …5 inches by 3/4 inch…Cut the mitres on the sides on the Incra Mitre Express and then cut a groove top and bottom … the top got a bookmatched panel of ugly NGR with a fine stripe of Silver Ash down the middle.. the base was some really fine plywood…lol
> 
> ...


Perfect storage not only for jewelries, but also men's products and grooming stuff, which I am into collections of it.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Another Col - larboration..*

While this is indeed a finished project… I am posting it here in Blogs because it is not all my work…This is another collaboration .. with my good mate Col.. master boxmaker.. Col has been helping me out with the last few boxes… I have supplied the timber while he has been doing the construction and then I have been applying the hand rubbed oil finish and lining the boxes.. I prefer an oil finish over a gloss polyurethane.

That is not to say I can't make boxes … it is just that his designs with pinned timber hinges are quite fascinating and as I am rather busy, it made good sense for us to join forces.. also he is very fussy when it comes to boxes and his attention to detail is legendary. He does tend to spend more hours and effort on these boxes than he could ever get back for them…Timbers used were recycled Silky Oak, as well as Purple Heart, Hairy Oak and She Oak

Lining is kelly green felt stretched and glued over MDF substrate… this is so the color can be changed if need be
http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2Fb3258cf9.pbw</a><a href="http://s662.photobucket.com/albums/uu349/degoose/?action=view&current=b3258cf9.pbw" target="_blank">


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Another Col - larboration..*
> 
> While this is indeed a finished project… I am posting it here in Blogs because it is not all my work…This is another collaboration .. with my good mate Col.. master boxmaker.. Col has been helping me out with the last few boxes… I have supplied the timber while he has been doing the construction and then I have been applying the hand rubbed oil finish and lining the boxes.. I prefer an oil finish over a gloss polyurethane.
> 
> ...


Tell Col that he makes a mighty handsome box!! I like that lid hinging technique… Great Job to you both!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Another Col - larboration..*
> 
> While this is indeed a finished project… I am posting it here in Blogs because it is not all my work…This is another collaboration .. with my good mate Col.. master boxmaker.. Col has been helping me out with the last few boxes… I have supplied the timber while he has been doing the construction and then I have been applying the hand rubbed oil finish and lining the boxes.. I prefer an oil finish over a gloss polyurethane.
> 
> ...


Beautiful box with a lot of fine and well done details. Outstanding!


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Another Col - larboration..*
> 
> While this is indeed a finished project… I am posting it here in Blogs because it is not all my work…This is another collaboration .. with my good mate Col.. master boxmaker.. Col has been helping me out with the last few boxes… I have supplied the timber while he has been doing the construction and then I have been applying the hand rubbed oil finish and lining the boxes.. I prefer an oil finish over a gloss polyurethane.
> 
> ...


A lot of effort and creativity… For both of you… Well done!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Another Col - larboration..*
> 
> While this is indeed a finished project… I am posting it here in Blogs because it is not all my work…This is another collaboration .. with my good mate Col.. master boxmaker.. Col has been helping me out with the last few boxes… I have supplied the timber while he has been doing the construction and then I have been applying the hand rubbed oil finish and lining the boxes.. I prefer an oil finish over a gloss polyurethane.
> 
> ...


Beautiful box Larry, I love the finish. You can tell he took his time on the construction. You make a great team.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Another Col - larboration..*
> 
> While this is indeed a finished project… I am posting it here in Blogs because it is not all my work…This is another collaboration .. with my good mate Col.. master boxmaker.. Col has been helping me out with the last few boxes… I have supplied the timber while he has been doing the construction and then I have been applying the hand rubbed oil finish and lining the boxes.. I prefer an oil finish over a gloss polyurethane.
> 
> ...


This box is gorgeous.
They keep getting better with every post.
Great idea being able to change the lining.

Lisa


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Another Col - larboration..*
> 
> While this is indeed a finished project… I am posting it here in Blogs because it is not all my work…This is another collaboration .. with my good mate Col.. master boxmaker.. Col has been helping me out with the last few boxes… I have supplied the timber while he has been doing the construction and then I have been applying the hand rubbed oil finish and lining the boxes.. I prefer an oil finish over a gloss polyurethane.
> 
> ...


don't stop now ,
you two are on a roll .

looks great .

keep 'em coming !


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Another Col - larboration..*
> 
> While this is indeed a finished project… I am posting it here in Blogs because it is not all my work…This is another collaboration .. with my good mate Col.. master boxmaker.. Col has been helping me out with the last few boxes… I have supplied the timber while he has been doing the construction and then I have been applying the hand rubbed oil finish and lining the boxes.. I prefer an oil finish over a gloss polyurethane.
> 
> ...


Very nice!!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Another Col - larboration..*
> 
> While this is indeed a finished project… I am posting it here in Blogs because it is not all my work…This is another collaboration .. with my good mate Col.. master boxmaker.. Col has been helping me out with the last few boxes… I have supplied the timber while he has been doing the construction and then I have been applying the hand rubbed oil finish and lining the boxes.. I prefer an oil finish over a gloss polyurethane.
> 
> ...


Larry:

Quite a box making team you make. It's some beautiful work.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Another Col - larboration..*
> 
> While this is indeed a finished project… I am posting it here in Blogs because it is not all my work…This is another collaboration .. with my good mate Col.. master boxmaker.. Col has been helping me out with the last few boxes… I have supplied the timber while he has been doing the construction and then I have been applying the hand rubbed oil finish and lining the boxes.. I prefer an oil finish over a gloss polyurethane.
> 
> ...


very nice box Larry, beautiful wood, great design.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Another Col - larboration..*
> 
> While this is indeed a finished project… I am posting it here in Blogs because it is not all my work…This is another collaboration .. with my good mate Col.. master boxmaker.. Col has been helping me out with the last few boxes… I have supplied the timber while he has been doing the construction and then I have been applying the hand rubbed oil finish and lining the boxes.. I prefer an oil finish over a gloss polyurethane.
> 
> ...


Supper looking box


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Another Col - larboration..*
> 
> While this is indeed a finished project… I am posting it here in Blogs because it is not all my work…This is another collaboration .. with my good mate Col.. master boxmaker.. Col has been helping me out with the last few boxes… I have supplied the timber while he has been doing the construction and then I have been applying the hand rubbed oil finish and lining the boxes.. I prefer an oil finish over a gloss polyurethane.
> 
> ...


gorgeous collaboration…


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Another Col - larboration..*
> 
> While this is indeed a finished project… I am posting it here in Blogs because it is not all my work…This is another collaboration .. with my good mate Col.. master boxmaker.. Col has been helping me out with the last few boxes… I have supplied the timber while he has been doing the construction and then I have been applying the hand rubbed oil finish and lining the boxes.. I prefer an oil finish over a gloss polyurethane.
> 
> ...


Good box, Larry. Great teamwork


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Another Col - larboration..*
> 
> While this is indeed a finished project… I am posting it here in Blogs because it is not all my work…This is another collaboration .. with my good mate Col.. master boxmaker.. Col has been helping me out with the last few boxes… I have supplied the timber while he has been doing the construction and then I have been applying the hand rubbed oil finish and lining the boxes.. I prefer an oil finish over a gloss polyurethane.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great partnership


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Another Col - larboration..*
> 
> While this is indeed a finished project… I am posting it here in Blogs because it is not all my work…This is another collaboration .. with my good mate Col.. master boxmaker.. Col has been helping me out with the last few boxes… I have supplied the timber while he has been doing the construction and then I have been applying the hand rubbed oil finish and lining the boxes.. I prefer an oil finish over a gloss polyurethane.
> 
> ...


a box with a cutting board in the lid
that´s inovation Larry….....LOL
good looking box keep up the partnership

Dennis


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Another Col - larboration..*
> 
> While this is indeed a finished project… I am posting it here in Blogs because it is not all my work…This is another collaboration .. with my good mate Col.. master boxmaker.. Col has been helping me out with the last few boxes… I have supplied the timber while he has been doing the construction and then I have been applying the hand rubbed oil finish and lining the boxes.. I prefer an oil finish over a gloss polyurethane.
> 
> ...


Wonderful job the two of you are doing. Really great boxes.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Another Col - larboration..*
> 
> While this is indeed a finished project… I am posting it here in Blogs because it is not all my work…This is another collaboration .. with my good mate Col.. master boxmaker.. Col has been helping me out with the last few boxes… I have supplied the timber while he has been doing the construction and then I have been applying the hand rubbed oil finish and lining the boxes.. I prefer an oil finish over a gloss polyurethane.
> 
> ...


Superb Larry! Great combination of wood. 
The more I look at these projects on LJ the more I realize that I have so much more to learn.

Someone said somewhere, that a lousy finish ruins a great project (or something similar).
In this case it made it shine.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Another Col - larboration..*
> 
> While this is indeed a finished project… I am posting it here in Blogs because it is not all my work…This is another collaboration .. with my good mate Col.. master boxmaker.. Col has been helping me out with the last few boxes… I have supplied the timber while he has been doing the construction and then I have been applying the hand rubbed oil finish and lining the boxes.. I prefer an oil finish over a gloss polyurethane.
> 
> ...


great looking box 
i need to figure out the build on these they look like a real challenge 
thanks for sharing


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Another Col - larboration..*
> 
> While this is indeed a finished project… I am posting it here in Blogs because it is not all my work…This is another collaboration .. with my good mate Col.. master boxmaker.. Col has been helping me out with the last few boxes… I have supplied the timber while he has been doing the construction and then I have been applying the hand rubbed oil finish and lining the boxes.. I prefer an oil finish over a gloss polyurethane.
> 
> ...


Awesome collaboration!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Another Col - larboration..*
> 
> While this is indeed a finished project… I am posting it here in Blogs because it is not all my work…This is another collaboration .. with my good mate Col.. master boxmaker.. Col has been helping me out with the last few boxes… I have supplied the timber while he has been doing the construction and then I have been applying the hand rubbed oil finish and lining the boxes.. I prefer an oil finish over a gloss polyurethane.
> 
> ...


Very nice Larry!

Will this become a new obsession?

Lee


----------



## papargbear (Jun 26, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Another Col - larboration..*
> 
> While this is indeed a finished project… I am posting it here in Blogs because it is not all my work…This is another collaboration .. with my good mate Col.. master boxmaker.. Col has been helping me out with the last few boxes… I have supplied the timber while he has been doing the construction and then I have been applying the hand rubbed oil finish and lining the boxes.. I prefer an oil finish over a gloss polyurethane.
> 
> ...


Very creative! Great job!!


----------



## dwjenkins (Oct 5, 2012)

degoose said:


> *Another Col - larboration..*
> 
> While this is indeed a finished project… I am posting it here in Blogs because it is not all my work…This is another collaboration .. with my good mate Col.. master boxmaker.. Col has been helping me out with the last few boxes… I have supplied the timber while he has been doing the construction and then I have been applying the hand rubbed oil finish and lining the boxes.. I prefer an oil finish over a gloss polyurethane.
> 
> ...


nice. looking for box inspiration


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Starting another box.*

I bookmatched some camphor laurel… after resawing on the bandsaw.









I then re sawed a long board and will use the "wrap the grain around every corner" method..








Cutting the mitres for the corners this morning … stay tuned..

And a teaser..
The end grain panel now has a frame of NGR..


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Starting another box.*
> 
> I bookmatched some camphor laurel… after resawing on the bandsaw.
> 
> ...


looks like lazy larry has taken to box making….hhhmmm…britboxmaker might have to step it up some to stave off the locomotive larry….....i just love the work you do larry…always a pleasing site to the eye


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Starting another box.*
> 
> I bookmatched some camphor laurel… after resawing on the bandsaw.
> 
> ...


YOU SHOW OFF! I SWEAR YOU JUST LIKE TO RUB OUR NOSES IN IT. YOU'RE SO DARN GOOD! LOL! YOU KNOW WE CAN'T GET A MACHINE LIKE THAT LET ALONE MOST OF THE WOOD YOU USE. YOU ARE WHAT MY GRAMMA USED TO CALL A SMARTAS! AWWW! I'M JUST JEALOUS, I CAN'T DO ANYTHING CLOSE TO THE WORK YOU DO. YOU HAVE CLASS MY FRIEND AND GREAT TASTE IN WOOD AND ARTISTIC ABILITY. KEEP EM COMING, MAYBE I CAN LEARN SOMETHING, I DOUBT IT, JUST MAYBE THROUGH THE PROCESS OF OSMOSSIS OR HOWEVER YOU SPELL IT, AND NO, I'M NOT YELLING.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Starting another box.*
> 
> I bookmatched some camphor laurel… after resawing on the bandsaw.
> 
> ...


i'll yell

*
"THIS LOOKS GREAT"*


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Starting another box.*
> 
> I bookmatched some camphor laurel… after resawing on the bandsaw.
> 
> ...


Very nice, Larry. I particularly like the bordered 'endgrain board', stunning!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Starting another box.*
> 
> I bookmatched some camphor laurel… after resawing on the bandsaw.
> 
> ...


That looks great, Larry.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Starting another box.*
> 
> I bookmatched some camphor laurel… after resawing on the bandsaw.
> 
> ...


Ok, you win Larry!!


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Starting another box.*
> 
> I bookmatched some camphor laurel… after resawing on the bandsaw.
> 
> ...


Once again Larry, great craftsmanship. Hurry up with the box.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Starting another box.*
> 
> I bookmatched some camphor laurel… after resawing on the bandsaw.
> 
> ...


This is insane work. In a good way of course.


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Starting another box.*
> 
> I bookmatched some camphor laurel… after resawing on the bandsaw.
> 
> ...


You have some beautiful wood in OZ Larry can't wait to see the box


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Starting another box.*
> 
> I bookmatched some camphor laurel… after resawing on the bandsaw.
> 
> ...


Some day Larry, just you wait, just you wait….....I'll show you up, and besides I'll tell my mother…......and and my big brother…..........you are an aesthetic bully, a bully mind you. So take that…............

If you make me feel inept and klutzy one more time….......youse just wait!!!!..........................(-:


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Starting another box.*
> 
> I bookmatched some camphor laurel… after resawing on the bandsaw.
> 
> ...


Beautiful wood. that's your secret. I thought it was craftsmanship! I like the framed wood. I have seen a few spectacular pieces framed like this. they are art by themselves.
Robert


----------



## happy_budah (Jan 1, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Starting another box.*
> 
> I bookmatched some camphor laurel… after resawing on the bandsaw.
> 
> ...


haveing a hard time typing while i scratch my head…..... how in the blue blazes????? absolutely jaw droping


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Starting another box.*
> 
> I bookmatched some camphor laurel… after resawing on the bandsaw.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Cutting Boards, Beautiful Boxes… What's next Larry, are you going to conquer turning?! Learn all the intricate techniques in a couple days?! (or, more likely with you, a couple hours!) LOL
Great Work as always, my Friend!!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Starting another box.*
> 
> I bookmatched some camphor laurel… after resawing on the bandsaw.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work so far can't wait to see the finished piece..


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Starting another box.*
> 
> I bookmatched some camphor laurel… after resawing on the bandsaw.
> 
> ...


Looks good, Larry.

Lee


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Starting another box.*
> 
> I bookmatched some camphor laurel… after resawing on the bandsaw.
> 
> ...


Going to be a nice jewlrey box


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Mitres cut.. *

And it all matches on each corner..


































Now to do the grooves for the base and top.. and then the glue up…
More to follow… so stay tuned..


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Mitres cut.. *
> 
> And it all matches on each corner..
> 
> ...


Looking good so far. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Mitres cut.. *
> 
> And it all matches on each corner..
> 
> ...


Nice grain match, Larry.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Mitres cut.. *
> 
> And it all matches on each corner..
> 
> ...


Nice grain match!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Mitres cut.. *
> 
> And it all matches on each corner..
> 
> ...


so how thick are the sides..are you laminating then to another substrate….very nice grain pattern…


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Mitres cut.. *
> 
> And it all matches on each corner..
> 
> ...


the top and sides look to be about 1/4 inch or 9.0 mm that is about how think mine are
looking foward to how it turns out. this is how i make all my boxes 
but my tops are thicker 1/2 inch or 13.0mm can wait to see you take on this style of box


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Mitres cut.. *
> 
> And it all matches on each corner..
> 
> ...


GORGEOUS GRAIN, AND MATCH, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT. MIKE


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Mitres cut.. *
> 
> And it all matches on each corner..
> 
> ...


The wrap around grain pattern is going to look great.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Mitres cut.. *
> 
> And it all matches on each corner..
> 
> ...


Nice grain flow. The final product will look great.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Mitres cut.. *
> 
> And it all matches on each corner..
> 
> ...


Very nice grain match Larry, Too bad you can't tweek that last corner a bit  ) ))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Mitres cut.. *
> 
> And it all matches on each corner..
> 
> ...


Larry, been thinking abut the "last corner". Where would be the proper place for the corner where the ends of the board meet? I am thinking since most are right handed, the back right corner would be least noticable. Ovbiously, this piece would be hardly noticable at all except by a WW. There will be pieces where the end's corner wold be noticabe. Whatca think?


----------

